# Pictures Of Cars!!! Enjoy!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

(5) A-100 Dodge trucks that I made and they are my most favorite!! 
(9) Tyco Resin Superbird made in colors (dark blue, light blue, met. red, red, pink, dark green, sublime green, silver, black with flames) by Hellonwheels (2 or 3 years ago) I finally put all superbird decals on them. One sublime green superbird was made by Bobzilla!
(4) the whole group was painted by bobzilla !! THANKS!!!!!!!!! I love them all!!!
(10) 69 chargers - can never have enough!!
(22) all TYCO PETTY!!!!!!! 22 of them!!!! big petty fan!!!
(8) ultimate police cars
(2) two tow trucks that i made years ago - cannot remember if i did post them. 
(4) superbird bodies to roadrunner conversion.
(4) 2007 dodge charger (2) tyco resin made by hellonwheels and (2) AW chargers

I was bored today so I did it.. so enjoy..

I am still working on that rat rod project.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*More Pictures con't...*

Enjoy...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank God my Ronco Drip-o-matic drool catcher showed up in the mail today!! Wow what a collection Wes!!! Dayum!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Long Live *THE KING*! :thumbsup:

Sweet looking cars


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice Wes. Thanks for sharing the pix with us. Love the Petty group. Dave.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Hannah, Wes!

There is a whole heard of beauties! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really nice stuff... quite the collection,wes.really like the paintjobs!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Heck yea I'm enjoying the pics!!! I'm gonna enjoy em some more too!!! I'm a voting that blue/white Dodge Mopar truck as my No.1 pick, only if I had to choose one...Thanks for sharing Wes!!! RM


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that an original baby blue superbird? Those used to sell at crazy prices on the 'bay. David


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy Mopar Madness....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Thank God my Ronco Drip-o-matic drool catcher showed up in the mail today!! Wow what a collection Wes!!! Dayum!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Uther Joe you crack me up...RALMAO :lol:

Wes those Petty cars almost look like a bunch of Blue and Red Ants taking over your garage. Nice pics and will have to come back again to enjoy some more Mopar looking around. 

Love what you did with the BOSS ramp truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Nice Flame jobs Dude...zilla


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I really like the Chargers, great job.
Russell


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wes, how in the heck do you get the flames so perfect?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy carp I noticed the flames, but after the comment I went back to the chargers and my jaw landed in a puddle. The flame jobs are beyond awesome, and the red scooped is gorgeous!!!!!!!! And I don't knowe how I missed the baby blue in the back and the one on the left rack!! I'll be dreaming of mopar tonight!! Thanks again Wes!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Wes, how in the heck do you get the flames so perfect?


FYI - i did all paint jobs and decals.. but not the flames jobs.. all the chargers with flames were done with different guys that i would trade or do custom job in trades.. i can paint and everything but i tried flames job but no luck!! 


Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! i am glad you guys enjoyed it.. i still have more mopar to take pictures of.. when i have time i will. 

MOPAR RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Superb collection! I especially like the flock of 'birds, but there are no slouches in there, for sure.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dem some fine looking cars!!!!!! Love the pics...Thanks wes.
Especially liking the Petty stuff. :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes, 
Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wes MOPAR`s forever :thumbsup:

Really amazing good looking cars !!!!


P.S. Do you sell decals with Plymouth etc. ?.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow... what an impressive collection!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Love the trucks & the Petty Jamboree!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW very nice Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Your boredom is our entertainment! Great collection of eye candy!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Wes MOPAR`s forever :thumbsup:
> 
> Really amazing good looking cars !!!!
> 
> ...


For superbirds you mean? i got them from patto's - fyi. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

HadaSlot said:


> Is that an original baby blue superbird? Those used to sell at crazy prices on the 'bay. David


i wish!! i made it .. decals are from patto's .

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pix Wes. Finally got a minute to sit down and enjoy the car show!!

All VERY cool...but being a "rodnut" I'm still looking forward to coming attractions! LOL


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Love the Mopars, especially the Chargers.Very nice collection


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wes,
Mopar or No-car? Talk about product loyalty! Great collection, truely impressive work.


----------

